# Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austen



## Runya (Feb 19, 2009)

I know it's a classic and everyone knows about it... But I just wanted to show you my review  . It is actually kind of a persuasive essay but it still counts as a review.

Here it goes.

  Jane Austen, I must say, is one of the few writers that has altered my view of English Literature. Her first published novel, _Sense and Sensibility_, is one of my favorite books, and one can rejoice mostly in its climax and ending. I greatly recommend this novel as it is a pleasure to read and even a greater pleasure to reread.


        In _Sense and Sensibility_, the two main characters, Elinor and Marianne, represent the title of the book, and such clarification is set in its introduction. Elinor, being the representation of _sense_, manages to lead her life by common sense and logic rather than erratic and exhilarating sensibility as her sister Marianne does. Both of the sisters are afflicted romantically, each by a different beau in the novel, and are deceived in various ways in these romantic stories. Elinor, upon discovering the four-year engagement of her love to another woman, feels that it is her duty to be indifferent to her own misery and content in the fact that she will spare her sister and mother tears and sadness if she holds on to indifference and sanity. In this, Jane Austin puts Elinor as the heroine, for she is selfless, smart, artistic, beautiful, and very fond of her family, putting them before her personal affairs. However, Marianne, being the reflection of _sensibility_, expresses her sorrow in the most dreadful way in public when she is deceived by Mr. Willoughby, her former love. Marianne is young and does not understand the way her sister Elinor can restrain her feelings until the end of the book where she finds out how in pain her sister was but for fear of making her family suffer, Elinor keeps silence. After this, Marianne understands her sister’s way of thinking, and grows up learning from her sister and own experience to be sensible. As one reads the novel, he or she will find very interesting how perfectly Jane Austin portrays each of the characters, which represent the theme of the book.

        A fact even more impressive than the realism of the novel is that one gets to discover the similarity in thinking and ethics between the contemporary and the old-fashioned world. _Sense and Sensibility_, which takes place in the early 18th century, does not only discuss the romance of a girl led by her sense and another by her sensibility, but it also discusses the hypocrisy, greed, vanity, prejudice, and pride that people hold as virtues or manners. Hypocrisy, being part of all the characters Jane Austin portrays, represents how society must be dealt with: you can never say what you really think if you want to be part of it. Greed is Mr. Willoughby’s trait in the novel, as he marries a rich woman only for her fortune, something that still happens nowadays. Mrs. Ferrars, Edward’s mother, stands for vanity and pride. She is a woman of fortune but no virtues. Jane Austen does not show Mrs. Ferrars as a main character, but Mrs. Ferrars alters greatly the course of the main characters’ lives. Gossiping is everyone’s way of spending their time, mostly Mrs. Jennings, a lady who only appears in the novel as the informer and reporter of the daily news of each of the characters’ lives. Finally, prejudice is Marianne’s weakness, as she thinks of Colonel Brandon as an old man who cannot stand firm in a rainy, cold day without getting rheumatism. She also judges his sensibility and is perfectly sure that he is not capable of loving as she is, which is something that has to be innate in her life’s partner. But here, Jane Austin sets the irony, as at the end of the novel Marianne marries Colonel Brandon and lives with him a pleasant life. All this is seen nowadays: every day of our lives we live between people who gossip, are selfish, hypocritical, and greedy. Vanity dominates all teens’ lives, and society is judgmental, much like Jane Austin’s world.

        After having stated how perfectly the theme of the novel is presented by Jane Austin, I dare to say that it is a great classic and I find it reasonable for this novel to have been amongst newer, better, and less complex books, and still be picked by adults as well as teens. Moreover, the theme is not the only interest in the book that will catch the reader’s attention, but the _how_,_ when_, and_ why_ of things mostly glue your eyes to its pages. This novel offers the reader a great deal of issues that can be related to his or her own life; thus, making the novel impossible not to read.


----------



## The Judge (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to say _S&S_ isn't my favourite Austen - that is reserved for _Persuasion_, a more psychologically convincing portrait of all the characters to my mind.  Having said that, Austen's second division is miles better than most people's first.

The only point I'd take issue with Runya, is your describing Elinor as 'indifferent'.  I know you qualify this by saying 'to her own misery' but I still think that is not really the case.  She suffers greatly, she is acutely aware of her suffering, and she has no outlet for it which makes her misery actually so much the worse.  However, she regards it as a social duty not to show this.  Not simply to avoid inflicting it on other people: without restraint, in Elinor's eyes, there can be only chaos.  (She doesn't say this I know.  This is just my interpretation - but I stand by it!)

I think one of the reasons _S&S_ fails for me is that Ferrars is simply not worthy of Elinor and I'm annoyed that she doesn't dump the weakling.  I'm also in two minds about Marianne and Brandon - how a sensible man can fall for such an emotionally incontinent drama queen is beyond me!  Now Elinor and Brandon - that's a different matter.  (Who's up for a re-writing of Austen endings?)

J


----------



## The Procrastinator (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, Persuasion, what a gem. My favourite also. And she didn't even have time to polish it before dropping off the perch, dear soul.

But S&S has much to recommend it.

Edward Ferrars is a tricky one. I know he doesn't seem worthy of Elinor at times, and yet she has chosen him. He suits her. He may indeed be a bit of a weakling but Elinor understands and accepts this about him. No question she will wear the pants in that house, which suits her too I dare say. Perhaps not a conventional romantic couple - she is not the conventional romantic heroine (much too sensible), nor he any kind of hero, but that's Austen for you. 

No, her "heroine" in the traditional sense is Marianne, our drama queen (how often I have wanted to smack that girl). Clearly anyone else's heroine is Austen's idiot. Brandon has a history of falling for young, emotionally incontinent and irresponsible girls - he can't help it, its his only failing - but Austen has rewarded him by giving this one a sensible sister. Marianne's redemption is her love for Elinor. As much as she irritates me, I know that Marianne will grow up as a result of her experiences, largely because of the example of her sister.

Perhaps about ten years later, when Elinor is thoroughly bored by Edward and Brandon has had enough of Marianne's moaning and ranting, they could start having little meetings down the back shed? I'm sure no one would mind.


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Im going to like Pride and Prejudice and Zombies even more.  In that one you get to explore the interplay between thinking, ethics and cannibalism.  

Did anyone else listen to the bit on NPR about these movies this morning?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Runya (Feb 24, 2009)

The Judge said:


> I have to say _S&S_ isn't my favourite Austen - that is reserved for _Persuasion_, a more psychologically convincing portrait of all the characters to my mind. Having said that, Austen's second division is miles better than most people's first.
> 
> The only point I'd take issue with Runya, is your describing Elinor as 'indifferent'. I know you qualify this by saying 'to her own misery' but I still think that is not really the case. She suffers greatly, she is acutely aware of her suffering, and she has no outlet for it which makes her misery actually so much the worse. However, she regards it as a social duty not to show this. Not simply to avoid inflicting it on other people: without restraint, in Elinor's eyes, there can be only chaos. (She doesn't say this I know. This is just my interpretation - but I stand by it!)
> 
> ...


 
Judge, I did want to say this, but this was an essay for school  so I had to disguise my words and let them flow in a polite way to _persuade_ my reader (since it is a persuasive essay) to read S&S. 

I also share Procastinator's opinion about Edward and Colonel Brandon... But like I said, it was convenient for me to write what I wrote  Though most of it is what I really think about the book. 

PS. It's not my favorite!  that's part of the persuasion...


----------

